# Any audi A3 owners out there?



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

I like the A3's and its time for a new car... Can anyone tell me if they can fit a bike or two inside the A3? What kind of bike carrying system are you using? Also, what do you like and dislike about this cool little wagon? Thanks.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I don't have A3, but rather new GTI (arguably same car with different detailing)
With rear seats fold flat (and some protection) I can fit my Nomad with no disassembly.

Two bikes? With front wheels off, but you risking interior.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I considered the A3, could have got it, got a WRX wagon instead. The WRX is pretty small, the A3 seems even smaller, wierd because it seems hard to make a smaller wagon than the WRX. Folding the seats down and putting bikes in will be a PITA, and eventually wreck the interior. Put a hitch on there and a T2, it's a sweet combination. There's not enough volume in the back of those types of cars to easily put two bikes, and you're not going to put them upright with the front wheel off, if that's what you were thinking (you can do this in most SUVs, but not wagons). I looked at the features and specs of the A3, was not impressed at all. In any case, fitting anything like a bike in the rear will be a tight squeeze.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

*I'm getting an '08 A3...ordering in a month or so.*

I'm going for it instead of alternative because its got:

the leg room for my 6' 2" frame (w/ xtra long legs), which can't extend in an econo Japanese cars (like my Outback). I've suffered for years with this and promised myself I would not buy another car I couldn't sit in comfortably. I was pleaseantly surprised after I got in an A3 and was able to extend my legs all the way. You wouldn't guess looking at it, but its true. The transverse engine design helped with this.
AWD for heading to the mountains (Lake Tahoe in my case), and safer driving
great milage for an AWD car since I commute 50 min most days. Fyi, for '09 they just announced the quattro would be available in the 2.0 engine as opposed to currently 3.2...I would much prefer the smaller engine but can't wait.

Fyi, I was worried about a hitch because no one made on until just a few weeks ago. Below is a link to the guy who finally received something that works from the mfg.

http://www.curtmfg.com/

http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/84254.phtml

Another Fyi, the VW R32 is basically the same car, but a VW so it will cost less. I'm admittedly a little into the A3's glass roof, and since I plan on driving it a long time plan on spending the exta cash.

Last Fyi, there's an aftermarket connector for Ipods (called DICE), which 4/5 of us care about these days. The Audi one isn't as nice, and costs more....to say nothing of how asinine it was that an Aux jack wasn't built in. Its a luxury brand, so they try to pick your pocket a little more, that's all.

Happy Shopping.
-kcavt


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

It looks really similar to our 2006 Jetta except the Audi is a lift-back. I can fit my Rig in the trunk of the Jetta if I remove both wheels and the handlebars. If I dropped the rear seats down I could do it and only have to remove the front wheel. But then there'd only be room for two people.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

You can put a bike in the hatch no problem, but I bet you would be much happier with a receiver and receiver rack. No putting a dirty bike in the back of your car.

I installed a receiver on one just the other day. Etrailer.com's site didn't list a specific A3 receiver, but I purchased the one for a GTI and it fit perfect right down to the last bolt hole. Took about thirty or forty minutes with handtools on my garage floor.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the url Go Cart.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

thanks guys for your input.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have the older "original" three-door A3 from 1998. I rarely need to put a bike in it but I need to take away the bike wheels and fold the back seat to do it. If I wanted to transport bikes regularly, I'd definitely get a rack.

I have had two problems with the A3 in all this time: noices from the brakes due to some pressure "thingy" sticking and, the more serious one, almost total loss of power due to the malfunction of some pressure sensor in the fuel/air system. I managed to limp it to the shop and it was fixed in no time.

Mine is a nice car to drive and it moves briskly enough for me on the 125hp 1.8 liter engine. I cannot imagine the new model to be worse ...


----------



## mattlanning (Mar 26, 2007)

I have an '06 A3 3.2 Quattro. Yesterday we had three bikes on the roof (Thule rack with Rocky Mounts), and one bike inside, plus three guys (bought a new bike, so put the old one inside).

You can get two bikes inside with the front wheels off and seatposts removed if you only have two people, but in order to get the bike and a third person, both wheels came off, as well as the seat. You could fit two bikes, gear, and three people if absolutely necessary, but it's not gonna be comfortable.

I cruised a solid two hours at 110+mph last summer across Hwy 50 in Nevada with three bikes on the roof. No issues at all. Nor do I have any issues on mountain roads, etc.

I would highly recommend the roof rack. DO NOT BUY THE AUDI RACK. Buy a Thule. The Audi rack will scratch the car. Thule's wasn't available in late-05 when I got my car, so I bought the factory rack. Huge mistake.

Now I have the Thule rack (no Yakima option available, BTW) and have no issues whatsoever.

Also have very good things to say about the Rocky Mounts. They are solid and come in multiple color options to match your car.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

WARNING!!

MTBR NOOB, BUT CETIFIED AUDIHOLIC CHIMING IN!!

I agree with the previous poster about the the roof rack. I wont repeat his informative comments, but just add this......

Since the A3 does not have roof rails, the factory roof rack does and will scratch your car..... and a beautiful one at that. I am also in favor of roof racks because bikes have sharp edges and will scrape up your interior after a while of coninuos hatch traffic if your not careful.

Yes, the MK III R32 is another option(240 normally aspirated hp, 4motion, and seats to die for) as the MKV (R36) version has not graced our shores yet, and because they were a limited production lends a bit of exclisvity.

If you want to stay in the Audi family consider the A4 Avant. It's the wagon version of the A4 and has more interior room and roof rails to accmodate your bike rack. Also, depending of your check book, the same money that you would pay for a new A3, you could get a pre-owned Audi certified S4 Avant(340 hp!) and have performance and utility all in one package!! Trust me it comes in handy. I have owned three Audi's and all of them Avants! Didn'y want to turn this into a Audi forum, I just saw somehing that I could actually contribut to.

Check out these links as well

http://www.audizine.com/forum/

http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=56

http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=86

Now to keep on topic, TEACH ME SOMETHING ABOUT MOUNTAIN BIKES!!!!:madman:

Good luck Smokey!!


----------



## 1Track (Mar 6, 2007)

*THULE and Shuttle Pack*

The last thing I want to do is put my dirty bike inside my new car. I use a THULE roof rack and trays. I would say I chose THULE to keep things European all around, but the truth is that the dealer only sold THULE and I was able to build it into the deal. I just bought a couple Shuttle Pack solo cargo carriers at http://www.shuttlepack.com. It gives me a lot more room and I don't have to get my interior all dirty.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

WOW! Test drove a used 04' R32 and WHOOOO baby that thing is sweet... tiny, but sweet! Its selling for 27k with 26k miles on it. I could buy a slightly used A3 for the same. AWD and 240 horses stock! Its not very practical for me cause its not a 4 door and its tiny. I'm 6'1" and I totally fit in this little beast of a car. From what I understand they only made 5,000 of these little sleeper cars in 04. Adds to the exclusivity of it. Made the audi seem like a honda in terms of pure driving experience. The interior was surprisingly luxurious.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

Funny you drove an R32 because a car geek friend of mine checked out the '08 R32 at the NY Auto Show and said I would be crazy not to get that instead of a new A3 3.2 because of the savings. Looks like $4-$5k up front for the same car. We were talking and both figure that they probably come out of the same factories (although the body panels from somewhere else probably). A few issues for me were whether I could fit a trailer hitch between the tight dual exhast pipes, the 18 rims harsher ride, and the 2 door factor. I do like that I could get it in the dark silver color though. Its really TBD as I'm waiting to see what kind of options are on the '08 A3 since they haven't released that info yet.


----------



## joejm14 (Feb 16, 2004)

I just got my 07 A3 2.0T S-line 2 weeks ago. I have to say that his car is amazing. As for the size, it is bigger than it appears to be from the outside and the max cargo volume with the seats folded is 55 cubic feet....more than enough for at least 1 bike. I am in the process of shopping for a roof rack and I am currently leaning towards the Thule.
I have to say that the build quality of this car is head and shoulders above the Subaru (as is the case with most cars compared to Subaru). The Germans just know how to make a quality car. I am averaging 27 mile to the gallon, which isn't too bad. The 2.0T engine is great and specs are fairly close to the 3.2 V6. For the jump in price, the 3.2 does not seem worth it. The only draw back is the 2.0 is only offered in FWD. I live in Boston and in the past 2 weeks have put the car to the snow test twice. No problems yet. 
I can't say enough good things about this car. I look forward to the end of my work day just to go and drive it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

joejm14 said:


> I have to say that the build quality of this car is head and shoulders above the Subaru (as is the case with most cars compared to Subaru).


And you're basing this solely on what the interior looks like?


----------



## joejm14 (Feb 16, 2004)

No, not at all. I am basing this on overall quality, from the ground up...including dealer experience. But I do know many people with Subaru's and the major complaint is that the interior feels cheap and has too much plastic. Don't get me wrong, the WRX engine is great and for the price you get a lot of performance. However, what WRX gives you in an engine...it seems to lack in most other categories. Lets face it, Subaru has never been known to make a quality car. They offer an all wheel drive system at a decent price. That's their big thing. All I am saying is that after driving both cars, the Audi all around is a better quality vehicle. You can feel it from the door frame to the suspension. I am new to the Audi world, and I am a WRX fan...so I am not bias in that regards. If you are looking for performance only go with the with Subaru. If you want a car the feels solid inside and out with an engine that would please most enthusiasts, go with the Audi.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

blak_byke said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> MTBR NOOB, BUT CETIFIED AUDIHOLIC CHIMING IN!!
> 
> ...


mkiii R32 and mkv r36??? i believe it's mkiv R32 and the mkv R32. the r36 exists in the passat platform so far and has not been confirmed for the golf mkv platform. I have a mkv gti as well and tried fitting my bike in there (front wheel removed) and it appeared as if the interior would suffer from it so i went out and bought me a hitch and a hitchmount bike rack. Everything came out to under $250. Hiddenhitch.com for the hitch and a performance bike Xport rack on special (a pretty good rack IMO, just needs a lock). Best decision I could have made. You don't want your leather getting all dinged up from your dirty bike.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a VW GTI and it is just wonderful for sticking my bike in the back. Very easy and quick.

Be aware that the R32's dyno at about 200 whp, not at 240. I'm in a VW club and have yet to see a R32 do what is advertised at. Great looking car tho and AWD would be nice.

Now you can get the 1.8T or the newer 2.0T motor and have it chipped. Then you are having fun with better gas mileage.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

My neighbor gave me a ride in his 04 or 05 BMW M3 yesterday... Now I've lost all sense of practicality and sensibility (and budget considerations). :madman: 

One word: Holy SHITE ! ! :eekster: That sucker pulls. Pushed me back in my seat and after a ride in the canyons, my legs where shaking... seriously. Man, those germans sure know what they are doing when it comes to building cars.

An M3 bike hauler....hmmmmmm? :thumbsup:


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

pffttt Nothing a decently modded 1.8T VW can't do.

We got a M3 guy in our group that I can keep up with him just fine. In fact we dyno almost the exact same numbers. Not that its not a nice car but if it breaks your screwed on repair costs.

Get ya a used VW 1.8T that is already lightly modded and chipped. You won't be sorry.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Toff said:


> already lightly modded and chipped. You won't be sorry.


I believe there is a reason why playing with the chips tends to void any warranties on new cars...

... there are few reliable substitutes for ... cubic centimeters ....


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

perttime said:


> I believe there is a reason why playing with the chips tends to void any warranties on new cars...
> 
> ... there are few reliable substitutes for ... cubic centimeters ....


Engine size is always a balance between power and gas mileage. Its personal preference and I prefer gas mileage over power.

For the chips, get APRs stock program. I have that and the 93 octane program. So far no one I know has had problems with the dealer while in stock mode.

I'm just saying for the cost of a used 1.8T VW that is lightly modded and chipped you will get a damn fun car.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

SMOKEY said:


> My neighbor gave me a ride in his 04 or 05 BMW M3 yesterday... Now I've lost all sense of practicality and sensibility (and budget considerations). :madman:
> 
> One word: Holy SHITE ! ! :eekster: That sucker pulls. Pushed me back in my seat and after a ride in the canyons, my legs where shaking... seriously. Man, those germans sure know what they are doing when it comes to building cars.
> 
> An M3 bike hauler....hmmmmmm? :thumbsup:


E46 M3's are animals. My buddy has one that I took out with him one night. Very fun vehicle.

If you are looking in that direction, I would suggest a B6 or B7 S4 Avant. Not as crazy as an E46M but a little more power stock and the Quattro will get you to more mtn places. The Avant should hold a bike or 2 and if not the rack up top will be easy add some crossbars and trays to. BTW, the 4.2L V8 in the S4 sounds a LOT better than the 3.2 I-6 in the E46.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Toff said:


> pffttt Nothing a decently modded 1.8T VW can't do.
> 
> We got a M3 guy in our group that I can keep up with him just fine. In fact we dyno almost the exact same numbers. Not that its not a nice car but if it breaks your screwed on repair costs.
> 
> Get ya a used VW 1.8T that is already lightly modded and chipped. You won't be sorry.


I love the 1.8T (had one in a B5A4) but you can keep up with a E46 M3 both driving and on the dyno? What mods do you have that you are putting out 333BHP? APR's Stage III is at that level but that's a $6,000+ mod not including install. And not to mention the wheel/tire, suspension, tranny/clutch and brake upgrades to handle that much output. I love modded VW's but those E46 M3 are a great package - just make sure to get it CPO'd!


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

He didn't put out 333 bhp. And I don't either.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Toff said:


> He didn't put out 333 bhp. And I don't either.


Are you talking about the E46 M3? or E36? SMOKEY had a ride in a 2004/2005 M3 which is a different animal than the E36.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_M3

About the E36 output:


> This engine produces 240bhp at 6000rpm and 225lbs-foot of torque at 4250.


About the E46 output:


> The M3's S54 naturally aspirated engine produces more than 100 horsepower per litre (340 bhp/3.2 litre), a notable feat.


US spec E46 M motors (sorry don't know the engine code) are rated @ 333HP

The M's are amazing cars and one I wouldn't mind owning someday (E30, E36, E46, E92 - doesn't matter!). But I think the Audis and VW's have a bit more practicality while still be very fun to drive. The small Audis (A3 and A4) will be fun and practical. The S4 will give a lot more power and performance stock but will cost more at the pump and at the dealer.

For VW's the 3 doors are were it's at. It sounds like you like the GTi better than the .:R32 but my nod goes to the R. It's rated at 240BHP not WHP. 200 HP at the wheels isn't bad considering it is all wheel drive. Another nice thing about the R is it's resale value - high especially for a VW. Brad Hodges at Nemesis has one and I'm sure could provide a ton more info on the R's than me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Toff said:


> Engine size is always a balance between power and gas mileage. Its personal preference and I prefer gas mileage over power.


No, amount of fuel put in the engine is your gas milege. Use a turbo and dump a ton of fuel in there, and it will suck bad. Use a bigger engine w/o a turbo and you may do much better. HP is how much air and fuel we can force in there, and engine size isn't necessarily the deciding factor if we are talking about turbos.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

These dudes don't understand that volumetric efficiency in supercharged engines (a broad term that includes turbos and not only superchargers) is way above 100%. Where a smaller turbo engine excels is when power isn't needed, it consumes the air and fuel of an engine roughly its own size, then when the power is needed, some 4 cylinders can consume the air and fuel of an eight. It's all about how much air and fuel can be packed into those cylinders, where a turbo and supercharger compresses more air into that space and more fuel is delivered to balance it out.

Additionally, many turbo engines dump extra fuel into the intake during high boost and high temps to help prevent detonation.


----------

